# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τι κλουβιά έχετε στους φτερωτούς σας φίλους ???

## cockatiel

Μιας που μου ηρθε η εμπνευση ειπα να δημιουργισω ενα καινουργιο θεμα για τα κλουβια των παπαγαλων μας !!! λοιπον αρχιζω εγω !!!




το κλουβι του Cookie !!!





και των μπατζι μου !!! ( Τουιτι Τουιτα !!!)


[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/dsc00061th.jpg/][/URL




και το κλουβι μεταφορας μου 


[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/1332880710509.jpg/][/URL


δεν φαινεται πολυ καλα το κλουβι αλλα τα μπατζι σορρυ

----------


## cockatiel

και εχω ενα σορο αλλα αλλα ειναι ακατικιτα !!!!

----------


## cockatiel

Λοιπον ???

----------


## COMASCO

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
αυτη ειναι η κλουβα που εχω τα budgie μου..!!! :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Τα ficher's μου!! τα αγριμακια που δεν θελουν τα χαδια μου με τιποτα!!! 



Τα Peach Faced μου!! στην προηγουμενη αναπαραγωγη τους, ο μπαμπας σκοπια!! και η μαμα επι το εργον μεσα στην φωλια!! 



Ο Cockatiel μου!! δυστυχως ακομα στο μικρο για αυτον προχειρο κλουβι του!!

----------


## cockatiel

τελεια συνεχιστε !!!\
 ::

----------


## cockatiel

δεν εχετε αλλα ;;; :Ashamed0001:

----------


## lagreco69

> δεν εχετε αλλα ;;;


Ελα μου ντε! που ειστε οι υπολοιποι????  :Confused0006:

----------


## cockatiel

το κοκατιλ σου ειναι κουκλι Μητσο !!!!!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## cockatiel

οπως και η υπολιπη παπαγαλοπαρεα σου !!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Έχω 4 αλλά ακατοίκητα προς το παρόν.. Ανέβασα φώτο τις προάλλες σε άλλα θέματα, αλλά θα ξανά ανεβάσω για το χατίρι σου !!!














 Ορίστε τα κλουβιά μου, όλα ξύλινα.. :Happy0064:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Aaaaaa!!!! Δεν είχα δει αυτές τις καταπληκτικές ξύλινες... βίλες!!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!!

----------


## cockatiel

οντος νατασα βιλες μπραβο νικολα !!

----------


## moutro

Το παλιό μας κλουβί που φιλοξενεί προσωρινά τη Φάτσα για καραντίνα

και το καινούριο μας, που έχει βολέψει αρκετά και το Μουτράκο και εμένα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι κλουβια!!! μπραβο μαρθα!! ολα ειναι υπεροχα!!!  :wink:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το μεγάλο κλουβί που έφτιαξα για τους Παπαγάλους μου (βήμα βήμα εδώ -->* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-amp-cockatiel* )

*




*Και εδώ η μεγάλη κλούβα που έφτιαξα (βήμα βήμα εδώ -->* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-20x2-10x1-50! *)
*


*Και πολύ σύντομα και φώτο από την νέα μου ζευγαρώστρα η οποία είναι στα τελειώματα !! 

* :Happy0159:

----------


## lagreco69

Υπερκατασκευες για πολυ ευτυχισμενα πουλακια!!! Αλεξανδρε, μπραβο σου!!! δεν σου κρυβω οτι το ζαχαρωνω το κλουβι 
που εχεις κανει για τους παπαγαλους σου!!! στο μπαλκονι μου πηγαινει γαντι. χα  χα χα χα!!

----------


## Chris2

[img] jpeg (.jpg)[/img] αυτο ειναι το κλουβι μου παιδια.. για δυο lovebirds ειναι καλο πιστευω..

----------


## Athina

*chris δεν ανοίγει η εικόνα...

**Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## lagreco69

> [img] jpeg (.jpg)[/img] αυτο ειναι το κλουβι μου παιδια.. για δυο lovebirds ειναι καλο πιστευω..


Καλως ηρθες φιλε μου Χρηστο, η φωτο σου δεν φαινεται!!! για κοιτα λιγο αυτο το αρθρο που σου εδωσε 
η Αθηνα και εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας για να κατατοπιστεις πιο ευκολα στο forum μας.

----------


## Chris2

Πιστευω πως τωρα το δειχνει..

----------


## lagreco69

> Πιστευω πως τωρα το δειχνει..


Μην το πιστευεις! γιατι δεν την δειχνει!! να σου στειλω σε pm το email μου να μου την στειλεις να την ανεβασω εγω?

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Να σου το άνοιξα..

----------


## cockatiel

τεραστια κλουβια !!!! μπραβο

----------

